

Video of Color in action - chr15
http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/innovation/03/23/color.photo.app/index.html?hpt=C2

======
jrsmith1279
Maybe I'm missing something here, but in the video they point out that Peter
Pham has had some successful startups in the past. Does anyone know how much
of his money is in Color, if any? I'm just trying to grasp why he would need
to take $41 Million of other people's money.

